# Seed drill wheel hub job



## Norppu (Aug 1, 2022)

My neighbour has a seed drill which has eight tires in the back. Those wheel are connected to a common shaft with four wheel hubs. Two of these were originally welded on the shaft and other two are floating to allow tightening the wheels in place.
For some reason the welded wheel hubs came loose and the wight tires were not rotating with bearings as intended but over the shaft which was badly worn. Tyhe wheel hubs were damaged quite badly as well in the process.
I will now straighten the wheel hub center holes.

In this video I am using:
- Schaublin SV-51 (1955) Milling machine


----------

